# Crysta's Picture thread



## Crysta (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahhh..Pictures....Well, I've discovered new settings on my camera. And do you know how hard it is to get a rosea off of a tree when she is grumpy? bahaha.
3 weeks freshly molted 











She has nice leg hair for a women. 







It's wonderful what different lighting can give; 






Bottom view before her molt;





Before molt as well






Up close and personal:






Of course my artistic touch 
WARNING~!
Different setting, only takes colors of yellow/orange/green! 



















Ohhhh FANGS, GRUMPY MOMMY....






I hoped you enjoyed Axel Rosea, Galor 

PS: Do not let your rosea on a tree! that fall can be harmful just from a few inches!....


----------



## ANTHONY.T (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice pics, details and species :clap:


----------



## Crysta (Sep 24, 2007)

ANTHONY.T said:


> Nice pics, details and species :clap:


Ahhh thank you very much...She's my baby


----------



## thedude (Sep 24, 2007)

B-e-a-utiful


----------



## Crysta (Sep 24, 2007)

All tarantulas are! hehe


----------



## Crysta (May 22, 2011)

Never posted here in awhile lol

Avicularia versicolor






Acanthogonatus pissi, not a tarantula







dont have these anymore but thought i'd include them

male L. parahybana 
They are so cute...






Female L. parahybana
Kinda miss itching..






Acanthogonatus sp black, which Hobo now has  I like this picture, it's really cute. 

I currently have A. frankie, A. sp. chilean, and A. vilches for sale in the for canada sale section... wooo...


----------



## Crysta (May 31, 2011)

She's just goldy locks
I rather enjoy this picture













A. versicolor looks pretty happy here. Don't she remind you of the character Happy from Fairy tail? Hopefully the miss molts soon.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 16, 2011)

I got some males passing through to me today. (From Bakaichi)
I am using my 85mm f/1.8 with no close upper tube so sorry for the low quality pictures. 

P. ornata. I dont see the problem with why people think they are fiesty. This male just bolts  alittle bit, but nothing a catch cup on its side doesn't fix so he runs into it. He was fun, and beautiful, and huge.













lol cutie hiding






GBB






And this is for my female:
T. ockerti






Me refurbishing the A. frankies enclosure. She's just sitting there watching me.







A. versicolor gettin a drink






Pre-molt!







enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkangel13 (Jul 17, 2011)

some absolutely fantastic photos :clap:


----------



## Crysta (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! I include these new arrivals

LP or difficilis something freshly molted, gotta wait till next one since I dont have a molt to identify/sex it whooops






A. anax I think.  (people say probably not anax because of the stripies an stuff. Not A. seemani or g. rosea ;-)


----------



## Leora22 (Jul 17, 2011)

the A.Versicolor getting a drink is awwwwdorable  you take very beautiful pictures


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 17, 2011)

Agreed! That picture of the versicolor getting a drink is awesome. Nice pics, Crysta.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 17, 2011)

Leora22 said:


> the A.Versicolor getting a drink is awwwwdorable  you take very beautiful pictures





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Agreed! That picture of the versicolor getting a drink is awesome. Nice pics, Crysta.


thank you  

heres another


----------



## Crysta (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay, the versicolor molted so I took her out for some pictures. 


Before











After











Rosea's size back in the day
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f310/CrystaPerak/Chopped.jpg

A. sp. Chilean


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Crysta, great pictures as always. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 26, 2011)

Is that the exo-terra spokescorp?

Nice pics!


----------



## Crysta (Aug 12, 2011)

haha hobo! 

Heres the B. vagans 6-7"
her hairs gave me welts... so..owwy. 






Avicularia avicularia 3.5-4"  
doll






H. gigas im pretty sure... 6.5" 
beauty the beast






4-5" Beauty! pretends to flick hairs.






I chased him around my room yesterday






forgot how to spell you right now...






momma curly hair






Male lp 






perm






mino b. vagans


----------



## Crysta (Aug 15, 2011)

Me and hobo hanged out~ 

He took these pictures with his camera because I broke my close up lens and can't take picture of small tarantulas, boo -.- so heres my 

Regalis






C. frimbriatus x1 of 2
This one lost a leg ops












Heres spermathecae picture of B. vagans






Thanks for the pictures hobo


----------



## Crysta (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey there, heres some sucky pics cause i was lazy lol

Ockerti mating #1 = on my carpet unatural lol

At the last picture she twitch responded in a weird way, and the male ran for his life to my undies.. lol
The shelf







Damn this females sexy















need a drink after all that





Whos this?






I can really see through the webbing, but you're lookin' sexy






lol and hystorecrates sp. trying to move the plant to where she wants it, but it wouldn't budge so she got mad and slapped it then walked away


----------



## crawltech (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice lil collection you have there Crysta!...keep the pics comin!


----------



## Fred (Aug 19, 2011)

I really like that hysterocrates sp and your T ockerti! I really want one now!


Thanks, Fred


----------



## Crysta (Aug 19, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Nice lil collection you have there Crysta!...keep the pics comin!


Thanks crawltech ;D



Fred said:


> I really like that hysterocrates sp and your T ockerti! I really want one now!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Fred


hehe the hysterocrates is pretty awsome, good litle personality on her,  I thought she would be a mean big bum spider at 6.5-7" but really shes a doll lol


Heres male visitin my undies


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 19, 2011)

Uhh, who was he more interested in...? lol


----------



## Crysta (Aug 24, 2011)

B. vagans and G. rosea have been sold. (letting my flickers go) 

However, a new addition: Looking female, and almost 4" 

P. cambridgei











T. ockerti out for a walk







Enclosure of ockerti, and a hide located in the steep mound
















The crickets that escaped the waterdish kept getting stuck down under the waterdish...so she closed up the gap all around the waterdish with web and soil she braught over...lol lil piggy






This is before the creation of the above picture: 


The miss waiting for a cricket to fall in the water. Ull always see her here when she's hungry...which is most of the time in this position, (a few legs in the water waiting for vibrations)






And I walked by one day to see her soaking her abdomen? lol


----------



## Crysta (Aug 30, 2011)

heres the female B. albo lookin' sexy






Not sure what the H. sp is doing, but she had a mound of dirt in her mouth while standing on this glass lol






heres crawltechs norte santander male...died


----------



## Crysta (Sep 2, 2011)

Got a new miss  yay 
P. pulcher female, 4.5" from Bakaichi... 

She needs a few big crickets... she recently molted...confirmed female ... 

the leave me alone pose






her pretty colors






Her new home..does the trick
this is her glue gun base moss stick. and theres another stick thing with web from her previous enclosure behind that...







thanks for looking 

Crysta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Sep 5, 2011)

Avicularia Avicularia






I think ima stand above the water






and take a dip to catch






a cricket







rehoused some kidos

lol
edit
 Fred (user below) was over for a visit and rehoused this fasciatum...he did a great job ! 











and T. ockerti gives me a face






thanks for looking
Crysta


----------



## Fred (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice pics Crysta! You forgot to mention that I rehoused that C fasciatum!


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Sep 6, 2011)

Pulcher!
love your pics


----------



## Crysta (Sep 7, 2011)

Fred said:


> Nice pics Crysta! You forgot to mention that I rehoused that C fasciatum!


fixed it for you  great job!  



bloodpythonMA said:


> Pulcher!
> love your pics


Thanks  I love me P. pulcher...all she needs is a man.... lol


---~~~~~~~~---


freshly molted. 

6" ish Immature male:


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweet shots with the Hysterocrates taking a dip going after the cricket.  So very cool!


----------



## Crysta (Sep 11, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Sweet shots with the Hysterocrates taking a dip going after the cricket.  So very cool!


Thanks man appreciate it!

Heres my new girl....you guys might enjoy  got her from crawltech! chased her around the room to get her in the mood for a picture. Not as fast as I thought it would be. Fred was laughing at me >.>


----------



## crawltech (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow!...she is a beauty!....can i have her back....lol


----------



## advan (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree, she is gorgeous! Nice pics.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice lady  ;-)


----------



## Crysta (Oct 21, 2011)

So I borrowed by landlords Canon Powershot SD1400 IS , Neat little camera and compact lol... heres what I managed to get out of it, with my room lighting as the only source of light. 

First up the new additions:
P. subfusca from Terrence






A. avicularia sling from crawltech  ty






H. villosella from Abraxascomplex got 5 of these but heres 1. 






P. irminia from Terrence







Now for some extra!
Gotta introduce the 'happy' pulcher evil grin she gots going on lol She really needs a male... 







Body shot






Heres her cuz in the jar next door
P. cambridgei







My lil P. regalis finally molted  













V. vellutinus






C. perm






A. versicolor







Mystery Avicularia is in the house












and here is A. francki







hope you enjoyed my image bash lol
gotta get pictures of the other kids sometime this week


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## Crysta (Oct 22, 2011)

One of my C. frimbriatus






Cleaned the waterdish location and the misses isn't very.....territorial. Abit of a whimp...


----------



## Crysta (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Bcscorp 

heres my new additon from the arachnoparty vancouver... thanks crawltech shes a beauty and so mellow!


----------



## Crysta (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, the Avicularia versicolor molted 2 days ago  heres some last night pictures of the lovely boy, that will hopefully grow a spermethecea next molt ..... 







and heres another H. maculata picture, cant have one without the eyes!


----------



## Crysta (Nov 2, 2011)

Heres some more pictures. I dont usually take them on my hand, so heres a few treats  

Perm is such a cuty






V. vellutinus






H. villosella


----------



## Crysta (Nov 8, 2011)

Rehoused some spiders and got some nice handling pictures you guys might enjoy  

Also heres my updated closet. I will replace the lantern tops with plexiglass later, but not today lol Right now its held by a stick attached to elastics... hehe







Why art though water filling up my tunnel? ?  ? ? 







Is no happy times 






Is enjoying hand wee






P. cambridgei, such a cutie 












H. villosella house. 5 in there.






Close up of handy work. Everyones hiding.


----------



## Shell (Nov 8, 2011)

Great pics Crysta, although I would expect nothing less then great pics from you. 

You've got a very nice collection going there. Still enjoying Vancouver?


----------



## Crysta (Nov 8, 2011)

Shell said:


> Great pics Crysta, although I would expect nothing less then great pics from you.
> 
> You've got a very nice collection going there. Still enjoying Vancouver?


Aw thanks shell  

Yeah my collections still small ahha, being on student budget does that... 
Yep loving vancouver, ill be moving to burnaby soon - haha - I wonder who will accept my collection ? xD!


----------



## Shell (Nov 8, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Aw thanks shell
> 
> Yeah my collections still small ahha, being on student budget does that...
> Yep loving vancouver, ill be moving to burnaby soon - haha - I wonder who will accept my collection ? xD!


Burnaby....really? Lol. Good luck finding a place that will be accepting of them, I'm sure you will.


----------



## Hobo (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm, I may have to bug Mack for some villosella. They look a lot like Tegenaria!
Nice pics!


----------



## scuba113 (Nov 8, 2011)

wow nice little collection of T's


----------



## Crysta (Nov 8, 2011)

Hobo said:


> Hmm, I may have to bug Mack for some villosella. They look a lot like Tegenaria!
> Nice pics!


Haha yeah! they are great! I can't wait to set up their Bonsai house enclosure! 



scuba113 said:


> wow nice little collection of T's


:d thanks! love them. and hiii\. lol


----------



## synyster (Nov 9, 2011)

Great pics Crysta! I can now see the "rawr" about the pulcher  Hopefully a mate will come along soon... 

Good luck with the move and finding a good place for you and the T's btw.

I'm loving the pics, keep em coming!


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice pics Crysta, I was hoping to see the H. mac!!


----------



## advan (Nov 9, 2011)

synyster said:


> Hopefully a mate will come along soon...


Won't be too long.......

Nice handling pics Crysta!


----------



## Crysta (Nov 9, 2011)

synyster said:


> Great pics Crysta! I can now see the "rawr" about the pulcher  Hopefully a mate will come along soon...
> 
> Good luck with the move and finding a good place for you and the T's btw.
> 
> I'm loving the pics, keep em coming!


Thanks man I appreciate it  



Fingolfin said:


> Nice pics Crysta, I was hoping to see the H. mac!!


Hehe the H. mac is in hiding, I did rehouse her but didn't have a camera that day. She's really docile!



advan said:


> Won't be too long.......
> 
> Nice handling pics Crysta!


yay advan! :d 

Thanks!


Hey everyone...the more I look at this spider, the more it looks like P. muticus ..... lol..but less orange. She's molting soon though. Her last molt was 1 year and 2 months ago... so she better molt! lol

Flash made her shiny oops.


----------



## Crysta (Nov 14, 2011)

Here you are  newly molted A couple days ago


----------



## shandman (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice collection! Gotta love the E.murinus and H.maculata! nice handling photos too


----------



## Crysta (Nov 20, 2011)

shandman said:


> Very nice collection! Gotta love the E.murinus and H.maculata! nice handling photos too


Thanks man, I am glad you enjoyed them!

This week is iphone photo week so they kinda suck

Heres the new H. maculatas  I now have 3 of these beauties. I think one is male not too sure, ill wait and verify next molt. These 2 new ones are about 3-3.5" 

V. vellutinus molt update, and the new Haplopelma vonwirthi

Female 
















Male of the future? kinda brown ehhe











V. vellutinus






New haplopelma











Enjoy


----------



## Crysta (Dec 7, 2011)

Photos by savageblackout.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have much shame, I break out in a cold sweat just letting my emilia walk over my hand lol


----------



## Shell (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the new pics Crysta!! Especially the last one.


----------



## Crysta (Dec 8, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> I have much shame, I break out in a cold sweat just letting my emilia walk over my hand lol


I would break out if they where emilia as well! those give me blisters! haha! But you're being smart not holding them..im being... ? creative maybe... lol



Shell said:


> Love the new pics Crysta!! Especially the last one.


Aw thanks shell  yeah the cambridgei is so cute hard to resist the lil girl

A. versicolor female


----------



## Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome pictures keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 9, 2011)

very nice pics.. and even better collection =)


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 9, 2011)

Great thread Crysta, were your centipedes mating???


----------



## Crysta (Dec 11, 2011)

Leviticus said:


> Great thread Crysta, were your centipedes mating???


Hey Joe, that is just one centipede, curled up on itself. I wish there was 2 of opposite sex. 

Thanks frost, kungfu.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 11, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Hey Joe, that is just one centipede, curled up on itself.


Ahh! I know what it was doing!! 

Great pics.

-Sean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Sean  

Heres a sucky video of my shy cambridgei waving her legs and telling me to go away lol and a sucky picture from the playbook. She molted while I was away. She's getting more beautiful  

How do put that youtube box on here? lol i have no idea.
Yay thanks advan!  

[YOUTUBE]8uurQ36ltLI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice as usual, Crysta.....glad to see you sharpening your already awsome handling skillz!


----------



## Crysta (Jan 17, 2012)

crawltech said:


> very nice as usual, Crysta.....glad to see you sharpening your already awsome handling skillz!


Thanks crawltech, love me t's. Hope all yours are well 

Heres some more handling videos. Abit shaky.. lol

P. pulcher

She's always grinning evily. 

[YOUTUBE]0HlccBvPqno&feature=BFa&list=UUHmgL38-QpZBjbPcZjKL_kg&lf=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

H. sp "gigas" he's such a sweet heart, matured this month, thanks glossworks 

[YOUTUBE]vKx-3xXK7_g&list=UUHmgL38-QpZBjbPcZjKL_kg&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



some photos












Avicularia sp. avicularia ? :O


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 17, 2012)

You've got some stones!   Nice pics and vids, Crysta.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 18, 2012)

that avic looks close to my A. braunshaunsheni.


----------



## Crysta (Jan 18, 2012)

Bosing said:


> that avic looks close to my A. braunshaunsheni.


Yes I was thinking this, but still unsure. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> You've got some stones!   Nice pics and vids, Crysta.


Thanks  haha I just knew by the behavior they where showing they weren't gonna nip me lol So its not too crazy what I just did.


----------



## advan (Jan 18, 2012)

Bosing said:


> that avic looks close to my A. braunshaunsheni.


I would have to agree with the red setae on the legs. Did you confirm sex Crysta?


----------



## jim777 (Jan 18, 2012)

It might look like an A. braunshauseni _now_, but it certainly doesn't look like one in the sling pics. I think the A. braunshauseni when it first gets its adult colors on its legs and carapace also has a redish opisthosoma with a black stripe as well, doesn't it?


----------



## Bosing (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd still say A. braun based on the size... Do you have the chance to ask whoever it was you got it from? They would probably know.  Nice T, nevertheless.


----------



## Crysta (Jan 18, 2012)

Nope, they dont know, he came from a petshop in newfoundland lol

Thanks everyone for the input.

heres new pictures
Male


























extras
Me and Cam










Sexy body shot






Newly molted P. irminia






New T. ockerti






<3


----------



## jim777 (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful pics Crysta


----------



## matt82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice spideys there Crysta, the Avic. certainly does look like an A. braunshauseni to me also, but like Jim777 said, it did not look like one in the red sling stage, very interesting!!  A beautiful Avic. nonetheless 

That shot of the P. cambridgei "sexy body shot" shows it off very nicely, what an awesome looking T!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Jan 20, 2012)

thank you thank you


----------



## Tjoggeh (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice pictures of your collection Crysta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Jan 30, 2012)

woot update
P. regalis






H. sp cameroon/gigas. She's such a cutie. Introduced her to the male today, and she followed him around the enclosure tapping her left palp why he explored... I dont think he created a sperm web yet, but was hopping to force a molt. He even walked over her, while also 'twitching'

These shots where after he left the area.. lol











She actually likes girls and wanted to visit my pants


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's hot 


Just be careful wrangling with those OWers, not a lot of room for error


----------



## Crysta (Jan 31, 2012)

haha jbm  
Yep I know. She showed behavior of being 'docile' so she was pretty awesome. She actually charged me at the burrow when she was coming out but thats about it. Other then thats shes a sweetie.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 5, 2012)

Heres the Pulcher...ain't she sexy!!
[YOUTUBE]0HlccBvPqno&list=UUHmgL38-QpZBjbPcZjKL_kg&index=2&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo (Mar 5, 2012)

HRRRRNNNNNNNGG....
Have you sold her yet?


----------



## crawltech (Mar 5, 2012)

ya she is sexy! 

awsome lil vid Crysta!


----------



## Crysta (May 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, i've been abit busy but I have some recent shots ) 

P. regalis, she molted 2 days AFTER this photo (of course!!) way bigger now.







Mystery Avicularia






Heres Olive:













Ockerti getting big






P. irminia just molted )






Heres goldie






And of course the e. murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCscorp (May 17, 2012)

Hey Crysta! Nice pics!


----------



## Crysta (May 17, 2012)

thanks des )) and advan )


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 17, 2012)

Hey Crysta...any collection data on the the mystery Avic?


----------



## Crysta (May 17, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Hey Crysta...any collection data on the the mystery Avic?


Nope  it's a mystery... It's a male so I don't think we will get spermethecea evidence either ;(


----------



## Storm76 (May 19, 2012)

Regarding the video: You like playing with fire, hu? Doesn't really look like that pulcher was too fond of sitting on your arm there 

Guessing my P. irminia slling might get some adult colorations once it shows up out of its den, too...


----------



## Crysta (May 20, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Regarding the video: You like playing with fire, hu? Doesn't really look like that pulcher was too fond of sitting on your arm there
> 
> Guessing my P. irminia slling might get some adult colorations once it shows up out of its den, too...


Nah, she was just giving a mild warning, by the rest of her body language she won't act on the bite. I've come liking to call it "her face" crawltech can probably atest to it )) 

Haha the irminias so pretty


----------



## Shell (May 20, 2012)

Hey lady, great new pics, and love the vid!

Hope you're well.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope you are well too shell )))) hows the babies coming? hehe

some new picture updates 

You know, this subfusca is like... 9-10 months old. Jez. Get bigger alreaaaddy!! 












I had this girl since January 2011, she was 1.5" back then. Now she's almost 3.5"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, that's a gorgeous cambridgei you've got!


----------



## Crysta (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks shrike


----------



## Crysta (Jun 20, 2012)

P. cambridgei molted!! can't believe she molts so often!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nothing like a freshly molted cambridgei, can't wait to see the pics!

Love the versi and subfusca shots!


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, it's insane, they seem to grow like crazy. Just had to rehouse mine, too.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Jun 21, 2012)

Love the pics, great Ts. Cant wait to see the fresh P. cambridgei. I have one and they are one of my favorite species.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 7, 2012)

I still havn't got a good picture of the P. cambridgei, she's been kinda meanie.

LOL here are my October 2011 bornish spiders: So they are 10-11months now...
they better be female!!  

P. regalis






P. subfusca






Also got six cute new additions.

P. boreus, as a birthday gift from Mitchnast! 







And should I leave this here? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelvintheiah (Aug 8, 2012)

beautiful collection and a beautiful T owner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## derp105 (Aug 9, 2012)

WOW very nice pics and nice collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 10, 2012)

If you leave her out, you'll probably find a tubeweb soon enough in a corner of the ceiling or one of your plants probably 

PS: So, your P. cam turned a bit mean, hu?  Welcome to my world - though my seems to have calmed down quite some...weird


----------



## Crysta (Aug 10, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> If you leave her out, you'll probably find a tubeweb soon enough in a corner of the ceiling or one of your plants probably
> 
> PS: So, your P. cam turned a bit mean, hu?  Welcome to my world - though my seems to have calmed down quite some...weird


Haha she's just mean when she's hungry, which is quite often...they never stop eating.... I need to get some pictures of her up soon!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 11, 2012)

Crysta said:


> Haha she's just mean when she's hungry, which is quite often...they never stop eating.... I need to get some pictures of her up soon!


100% agree - seem to be always hungry, lol. Yep, please post pics


----------



## grayzone (Aug 12, 2012)

wow Crysta.. Very nice stuff.. i went through this entire pic thread for the first time, and am impressed. 
I will admit, YOU ARE VERY brave.. ive seen you handle stuff i wont dream of lol.. Really impressive


----------



## Fred (Aug 12, 2012)

Good pictures Crysta! Subfusca is finally getting some size! Also, that's one of the largest P boreus I've seen!


----------



## Crysta (Aug 14, 2012)

grayzone said:


> wow Crysta.. Very nice stuff.. i went through this entire pic thread for the first time, and am impressed.
> I will admit, YOU ARE VERY brave.. ive seen you handle stuff i wont dream of lol.. Really impressive


Thanks thanks...I am a bit crazy  but that's okay.



Fred said:


> Good pictures Crysta! Subfusca is finally getting some size! Also, that's one of the largest P boreus I've seen!


Thanks Fred, she is  I am quite happy~ the P. regalis molted today too..finally... and the P. subfusca is in premolt... woo! 


okay some updates. I don't have pics of the P. regalis yet

once again sorry for the low quality pics!

heres Olive since she's molted, also in the last picture while i was holding her she decided to shoot poop two feet away allllll over my pillow. Sad face. 



























poop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 15, 2012)

poo on the pillow can lead to pink eye.. havent you ever seen Knocked up?


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2012)

Big girl! She's stunning  I bet mine will reach 6.5" at the end of the year if she keeps growing like she does...


----------



## Crysta (Aug 15, 2012)

grayzone said:


> poo on the pillow can lead to pink eye.. havent you ever seen Knocked up?


Well..im kinda a neat person so I ended washing alll my blankets.. lol



Storm76 said:


> Big girl! She's stunning  I bet mine will reach 6.5" at the end of the year if she keeps growing like she does...


awesome!! lets keep it up!! i have no idea what this girl measures, but she's sexy...~


----------



## Crysta (Aug 25, 2012)

That's my back.
The colors are still coming in, since im all read lol...
there yellows, whites and blues will become brighter and the green abit darker. 
Yes theres anatomy flaws...
but...i love it!


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, came out really well!  How long did it take?


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 26, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Wow, came out really well!  How long did it take?


about 2 1.2 hours!!! by dave green at sacred heart tattoo~! 


longviewsteven said:


> Wow, thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## Big B (Aug 26, 2012)

That is a beautiful piece! Very nice.
Great pic thread too!


----------



## Crysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Big B said:


> That is a beautiful piece! Very nice.
> Great pic thread too!


Thanks sooo much  I am very pleased with it, here it is in normal lighting, albeit a small photo..


----------



## Crysta (Sep 23, 2012)

here is my communal native scorpion inclosure. They like to hang out all over the place.
There's 5 in here i think. that's big momma on the leaf. 







My avicularia finally matured






and heres my girly exposed enclosures.


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 23, 2012)

I enjoyed looking at your T pics and your Tattoo is sweet.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Mark!! 
I got an update of the tatty completely healed and in decent lighting!


----------



## Gaherp (Sep 25, 2012)

Very nice artwork, and that cambridgei is big as all get out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuciferKuroro (Sep 25, 2012)

beautiful Crysta, i mean your T's and also you :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys!
Heres some new pictures, got some new spiders since as well )

Got two new P. pulchers. male and female  from Armando 













OBT female from bakaichi 











Heres some updates from Olive...why I called her olive i wonder..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 20, 2012)

Cute pulcher! Wasn't happy upon being unpacked obviously, but quite content when sitting on you - what happened to your hand? Broken?


----------



## Crysta (Oct 20, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Cute pulcher! Wasn't happy upon being unpacked obviously, but quite content when sitting on you - what happened to your hand? Broken?


haha thanks Storm 

I was skateboarding - it was in a full cast, purple - now I have a splint. The pulchers always show their fangs like that in my experience, it's just their face. Permanent grr. lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crysta (Dec 16, 2012)

Some new updates )

Girls hanging out on my bookshelf






Olive moving a leaf....glad she didn't put it in the waterdish LOL






And then I got a macro lens.. 50mm 1.8 with a dcr 150. No extra lighting - room light. 






And some male baboon  who had some sexy time with the female.






He was none too happy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice update, Christa! You cambridgei is so mossy green - awesome! Do i see venom dripping from those fangs of that male down there?


----------



## Crysta (Dec 17, 2012)

you do indeed  olive is awsome and that male got munched sadly


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 17, 2012)

Crysta said:


> you do indeed  olive is awsome and that male got munched sadly


Aww, that sucks . Guess your female wasn't interested then. Just rehoused my P. cam lady yesterday (mold in her old enclosure), 6x times biting the straw, then running, then going totally smooth. She's really nuts...-not- fun rehousing her, although it wasn't too bad. Sadly forgot to take pictures really, but since she's in premolt I'll do once she molted


----------



## Crysta (Dec 25, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Aww, that sucks . Guess your female wasn't interested then. Just rehoused my P. cam lady yesterday (mold in her old enclosure), 6x times biting the straw, then running, then going totally smooth. She's really nuts...-not- fun rehousing her, although it wasn't too bad. Sadly forgot to take pictures really, but since she's in premolt I'll do once she molted


Ahh she was pretty interested he just inserted too long i think - he did both palps, heres a picture of the process, not sure if its actually in there for this photo







LOL encountering this must of been scary!












---------- Post added 12-25-2012 at 09:20 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Mar 14, 2013)

So my girls molted finally.. Here is 
So I got these guys in 2011... they still tiny xD

P. regalis






P. subfusca






oh and here is bunny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Mar 16, 2013)

babie obt's..  and a sp. borneo black!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Big B (Mar 17, 2013)

I love the macro shots. Great pics and cute bunny.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 17, 2013)

So Macy the H. maculata got explorative these days. 







Thankfully when I opened her container, I found this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats on the OBT sac! And scare with the H. mac - glad she was still in her enclosure, lol


----------



## Crysta (Mar 18, 2013)

Aww thanks, haha! I will post up some T. ockerti pictures later today or tomorrow.  Haha I was glas as well, I wasn't super pleased when I saw that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Mar 18, 2013)

Sweet macro and pets!


----------



## Crysta (Apr 3, 2013)

Some t. ockerti













P. pulcher
really pretty colors






scorp. P. boreus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 4, 2013)

Crysta said:


> Thanks guys! I include these new arrivals
> 
> LP or difficilis something freshly molted, gotta wait till next one since I dont have a molt to identify/sex it whooops
> 
> ...


dificilis for sure


----------



## Crysta (Apr 4, 2013)

indeed we've decided that! thanks  and that brown one is b. vagans


----------

